# Where did this neck collar come from?



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

My buddy shot a Rossie that had an all-white neck collar with white letters on it a few weeks back. There was no leg band on the bird, and the letters were "U3 K".

Anyone know where a collar like this comes from?

And how do you upload pictures on here? Do you need to be a member of Photobucket? I've got a pic but can't figure out how to post it?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

There is an upload picture button above your text when you are making a post, use that.

Report the band thats on the leg to get the bird banding info to reportband.gov or call the # on it.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

He said there was no leg band, only a collar.

If you have any other leg bands, try calling the number on them and ask about your situation; or get a number of the USF&WS. Go through the channels to get to talk to someone from their office.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

search Bird Band Laboratory on the web, they have a auxillary band reporting form, this works good with no leg band.

http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/homepage/recwobnd.cfm


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

There, I figured out how to use the upload button!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn...that's a pile of birds! Congrats on the collar!!
Where were you hunting if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

We hunted from border to border. We started April 8th a few miles north of the Sodak border and ended April 19th 3 miles from Canada.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Didn't J.D. once shoot a collar with no band???

Nice work on the geese. You guys mopped up on them. :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

is that one days shoot in the picture?


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

The white collar's are part of a delta research study from what I've heard. They are trying to figure out how bad people are "selecting" for collars. I don't quite understand it, because there is now point in putting a collar on a bird of its not visible. The leg band must have fallen off or they forgot to put it on. As far as I know it is illegal to band any type of bird without a USDA numbered band, one that is monitored by the 327-BAND number. They likely wont be able to give you much info on the collar without the leg band info. We killed a white collared ross a couple years back in SD, he circled at 80 or 90 yards all by himself for ten minutes or so until we got sick of it and gave him h#ll. We of course didn't see the collar until we picked him up...


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm posting from my phone so I can't look it up but Jason Caswell is the guy that put those white collars on. Get a hold of him and he can give you the info on the bird.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

last year my buddy shot a Rossie with a white neck collar but no leg band also


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats a huge pile of birds


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Flight Cancelled said:


> last year my buddy shot a Rossie with a white neck collar but no leg band also


Just a heads up for you guys that are shooting geese with collars and no leg bands - make sure you check the area on the ground near where the bird was shot. It is not uncommon to shoot a band off of a birds leg.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

good shoot :beer:


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Those 200 birds on the trailer and truck were mostly from an evening shoot and the next morning. We got in between 3 or 4 massive feeding and roosting flocks in high winds in tall corn stubble and we made the most of it.

We searched the ground pretty good around the spot where the bird fell, but there was quite a bit of corn residue on the ground so we could have missed it.

It was a great spring for us, we had a couple of 100+ bird days, shot a good mix of juvies and adults, all over 500-900 Northwinds and Sillosocks. I was pretty surprised that with over 320 birds down in 8 days of hunting we didn't get a single band - just that one collar.


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

swedeole said:


> in 8 days of hunting we didn't get a single band - just that one collar.


Yeah Id be mad too! hahaha jk uke:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

what is that laying top right of the snows on the ground


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a canada to me.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

...or a world record blue goose! :roll:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

bigblackfoot said:


> Looks like a canada to me.


really becasue it looks like a blue to me


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

That's a canada....oops!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like a blue to me.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Looks like a blue to me too.


----------

